

Sass data type validation library. Validate inputted data or don’t Sass at all - Skoks
https://github.com/sassysuit/sassy-validation
Documentation - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sassysuit.github.io&#x2F;sassy-validation&#x2F;
======
Skoks
Demo -
[http://sassmeister.com/gist/cad7bc024664d2e4e15d](http://sassmeister.com/gist/cad7bc024664d2e4e15d)

------
Skoks
Documentation - [http://sassysuit.github.io/sassy-
validation/](http://sassysuit.github.io/sassy-validation/)

